# Need help re setting up internet for DTV



## nodakskip (May 24, 2011)

Hi guys first time on here so I could really use some help.

Here is the set up. At my moms house she has 3 HDs and one normal receiver. We had Quest internet set up with the internet and Whole home dvr package for the 3 tvs that have the HDs. And it all worked.

The problem is that when she got rid of Quest internet and went to Cable One internet, the internet for the Direct tv went away and thus so did the Whole Home DVR. The Quest modem/phone and the direct tv DVR thing used to be right next to the HD tv in the basement living room. But that was removed and taken out. So now she has a large Arris wireless cable one cable modem/router. I know the net works cause it does on the PCs, Ipad and phones...

I called Direct tv tech support and they told me to check the back of the tvs for a white Ethernet to Coax adapter. All 3 HD tvs have them. He said however one should be a Deca box. He showed one was installed once but now all three have the adapters. He sent us a new Deca box. Its small black and has Direct tv modeled into the top of it. It has a cox in and a ethernet cord out.

The guy on the phone said I had to replace one of the adapters on the tv and then run a ethernet cord to the modem. Well trouble is that if I use the one ethernet plug in the deca for the modem then there is no cord to go to the Direct tv receiver.

I found a few pics and diagrams of how people set their stuff up. And most showed the small black deca box back with the area where Direct tv comes into the wall. Also the pics I have seen show a cox coming out of the splitter and going into the Deca box. But our splitter has only 4 outs and there are four receivers already so there is no space for a cox to the Deca box.

I did take a quick pic of the layout.









I am thinking on maybe just calling the direct tv guy to come over but thought I would check the boards first.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, I am making some assumptions here based on your post. It seems like you have 4 DirecTV receivers, correct? When you had Quest for Internet, did you also use DirecTV then as well? I'm not sure if you did or not.

Since you have the little white boxes at each receiver, that is what is needed for WHDVR if you don't have a HR24/H24 receiver. However, in order to access the Internet for VOD, you also need an additional DECA adapter to bridge the coax network to your home network. That's the black box that was sent to you. 

For the receiver that was near your router, is there an extra coax there? It's possible they used a 2-way splitter there. If so, hook up the black box there. The Ethernet cable from that box would go to an open port on your router.

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------

